# Why ROyal Caribbean?



## Torontogal

I am confused but why are the disboards promoting RC? Sorry, but nothing compares to DCL in my opinion. Am I missing something?


----------



## PrincessJo

Price.


----------



## Vidia2

Also itineraries.


----------



## woody73

Torontogal said:


> I am confused but why are the disboards promoting RC?


They're DU's boards, and DU now sells RCI.

Woody


----------



## ArmandXG

I am currently dealing with RCCL, sending my parents and 1 sister on a Christmas cruise. If I had to rate RCCL based on their website and the on-line check in process, I would give them a low grade. DCL is MUCH easier to navigate!!! 
Based on how the ship (Enchantment of the Seas) looks, I would give high scores (based on pictures alone). If someone gave me a free cruise and I only had to choose between RCCL and Carnival... well, it would be RCCL hands down!!! But I don't think they are even close to DCL! 
Everyone always says that cost is a factor, but I find this untrue. DCL may be more expensive up front, but they are more inclusive in their food, activities and drinks (non-alcoholic). RCCL seems to nickle and dime you on everything. So far, setting things up for my parents, I've noticed there is a charge for soda packages, pay to play on the private island, and extra charges for all the restaurants except the MDR. So far, it seems like the cost is coming out about even! I would personally prefer to pay for everything up front and have free access to dining, snacks, etc. versus paying for something every time I turn around.
I cannot judge on service yet, as my family is leaving in about 2 weeks. I am curious as to how they take care of my elderly parents, my father's mobility issues and my mother's food allergies. DCL was superb in this department and my parents were doted on by their dining servers and room host!
So far, if someone asked me if I am pleased with RCCL at this time, I would say NO! I will stick with DCL for my own vacations.
I also went through a travel agent, but she seems to be lacking in knowledge on RCCL and I am left to do most of the work myself. I know that has nothing to do with RCCL, but it has put a dark spot on the experience as a whole.
Is there anything anyone can say to convince me otherwise? Have I put my parents in good hands? What does RCCL have or do better than DCL?


----------



## ldo

We love DCL and have a summer cruise booked on DCL for 4 days that is the same $ as a 7 day on the Allure, but kids picked DCL. We have sailed a number of times on RCCL--always b/c RCCL was much cheaper.  And all were still a good cruise experience. We never felt nickeled, dimed. RCCL allows 2 bottles of wine--so not much more alcohol was purchased on board for us. We only buy 1 soda per day, if that--so not much more for soda. After that, we have never needed to spend any more $ on board, except things like gift shops, etc. that would be the same on DCL. Excursions are about the same $ on each ship. We sailed in the Baltics for less than 1/2 the cost of DCL--the $ saved paid for a week-long land trip in Europe prior to our cruise. We did a 4 day Easter cruise to the Bahamas in 2 cabins for 5 persons for $2400 total on RCCL. We will be considering RCCL vs DCL for Alaska next year. Chances are it will be RCCL--due to lower cost. Elaine


----------



## KristieBennett

I have recently returned from a seven night Eastern sailing on the Freedom of the Seas. If I can answer any questions for you, I would be glad to. I have sailed Disney 19 times, and this was my second Royal Caribbean.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

As others have said, Royal is where I look for better itineraries.  They have many more ships, sail so many more places.  It's nice to have a broader spectrum of options.  There's only so many times you can go on the same itineraries w/Disney before it's just not that interesting anymore.  Ya know?  As far as cost, we just sailed on Allure of the Seas for Thanksgiving week with extended family.  This was our first non-Disney cruise.  Cost comparison?  We sailed the Fantasy the last week of May this year in an 05E stateroom with my family of 4 (me, DH, DS17, & DS15) for roughly $5300.  We booked the Allure the week the itineraries opened 18 months prior to sailing.  I wasn't about to not have some incarnation of a 2nd bathroom with teenagers so we booked 2 rooms.  DH & I were in a verandah room (deck 8 ) with our boys directly across the hall in an inside room.  The cost for both rooms was about $4800.  And the Allure was a holiday sailing vs. early summer w/DCL.  Upcharge dining and beverage packages ran us another $1250.  ((DH & I had the newly upgraded premium alcohol package so that was $770 of that amount.))  If we'd done upcharge dining and had a bar tab on the Fantasy that would've equalized the costs a bit more.  I feel like in the end they came out pretty close to the same in cost comparison.  The only arguements I can make (financially) for RCI is that we had 2 rooms vs. 1 and sailed a holiday.


----------



## bahacca

I haven't personally sailed RCI, but it appears that they offer a great deal more "adventerous" activities for older kids like the rock walls, etc.  So once kids hit the 11+ range, I'd think DIsney for some would become much less appealing and some of the things RCI has to offer begin to be more appealing.
Itinerary is what first got me looking at them.  Look at DCL Panama cruises and then RCI.  Being able to dock at Guatemala, Costa Rica and Panama are FAR more interesting to me than Key West and Cozumel(both places I've been).


----------



## Vidia2

sweetpee_1993 said:


> As others have said, Royal is where I look for better itineraries.  They have many more ships, sail so many more places.  It's nice to have a broader spectrum of options.  There's only so many times you can go on the same itineraries w/Disney before it's just not that interesting anymore.  Ya know?



I'm hoping this will expand to other cruise lines as well.  Disney is just so limited as far as itineraries.  We don't necessarily want to cruise on another line but part of the reason for that is that the information we have is primarily from this board, which is primarily Disney.

We're planning a Mediterranean cruise and can only go during a time that DCL doesn't go there.  The side-benefit of going on another line is that we'll be able to take the money we save and spend a few days at Disneyland Paris.

There are so many places in the world that DCL doesn't go to - Australia, New Zealand, Fiji.  I could go on and on.  We love Disney but YOLO.

I'm really looking forward to trip reports from other lines as I find Cruise Critic hard to navigate and pretty limited as far as trip reports.


----------



## Trekker

ArmandXG said:


> I cannot judge on service yet, as my family is leaving in about 2 weeks. I am curious as to how they take care of my elderly parents, my father's mobility issues and my mother's food allergies. DCL was superb in this department and my parents were doted on by their dining servers and room host!



Hi ArmandXG - I just returned from a great 7 night sailing on the Freedom of The Seas and one of the most impressive things to me was that when it came to my room host and my serving team in the MDR the serving and caring I felt from them was wonderful.

I wish you and yours the same experience.


----------



## Torontogal

I guess I am a Disney snob. I have sailed on Carnival & had a horrible experience. Their customer service was terrible. I realize that Carnival & RCI are different lines but many do not know that thy are both owned by the same firm. 

Thanks for your posts!


----------



## woody73

Torontogal said:


> . . . I realize that Carnival & RCI are different lines but *many do not know that thy are both owned by the same firm.*


Wow, I did not know that.  So who owns both Carnival and RCI?

Woody


----------



## msmayor

Torontogal said:


> I guess I am a Disney snob. I have sailed on Carnival & had a horrible experience. Their customer service was terrible. I realize that Carnival & RCI are different lines but many do not know that thy are both owned by the same firm.
> 
> Thanks for your posts!



Incorrect.  

Carnival Corporation is the owner of Carnival, Holland America, Cunard, Aida, P&O, Ibero, Costa, Princess and Seabourn lines.

Royal Caribbean International is the owner of Royal Caribbean, Pullmantur, Azamara and Celebrity.


----------



## Summerl30

Torontogal said:


> I am confused but why are the disboards promoting RC? Sorry, but nothing compares to DCL in my opinion. Am I missing something?



I guess it depends on who you are.  Nothing compares to RC in my opinion. I do have a deep appreciation for what dcl does well.


----------



## shopn24seven

LOVE is board. 
I have been researching cruise lines for a could months for an anticipated March 2015 voyage for myself and my 14 y/o daughter. 
DCL is just out of my price comfort zone. I am sure it is very nice, though.

I really like itineraries from RCCL. I think they offer awesome activities for tweens/teens and I don't mean a get together to watch movies or have dinner.

We hope to depart from Texas.


----------



## Summerl30

ArmandXG said:


> I am currently dealing with RCCL, sending my parents and 1 sister on a Christmas cruise. If I had to rate RCCL based on their website and the on-line check in process, I would give them a low grade. DCL is MUCH easier to navigate!!! Based on how the ship (Enchantment of the Seas) looks, I would give high scores (based on pictures alone). If someone gave me a free cruise and I only had to choose between RCCL and Carnival... well, it would be RCCL hands down!!! But I don't think they are even close to DCL! Everyone always says that cost is a factor, but I find this untrue. DCL may be more expensive up front, but they are more inclusive in their food, activities and drinks (non-alcoholic). RCCL seems to nickle and dime you on everything. So far, setting things up for my parents, I've noticed there is a charge for soda packages, pay to play on the private island, and extra charges for all the restaurants except the MDR. So far, it seems like the cost is coming out about even! I would personally prefer to pay for everything up front and have free access to dining, snacks, etc. versus paying for something every time I turn around. I cannot judge on service yet, as my family is leaving in about 2 weeks. I am curious as to how they take care of my elderly parents, my father's mobility issues and my mother's food allergies. DCL was superb in this department and my parents were doted on by their dining servers and room host! So far, if someone asked me if I am pleased with RCCL at this time, I would say NO! I will stick with DCL for my own vacations. I also went through a travel agent, but she seems to be lacking in knowledge on RCCL and I am left to do most of the work myself. I know that has nothing to do with RCCL, but it has put a dark spot on the experience as a whole. Is there anything anyone can say to convince me otherwise? Have I put my parents in good hands? What does RCCL have or do better than DCL?



Disney has a charge for all their restaurants except the mdr too.  If you are looking for an identical product you aren't going to get it.  I find there is more free of what we want on rci then on Disney (in fact you can't even get it on Disney).  We don't drink soda so we would be paying for stuff on Disney that we don't use.  We only eat in mdrs. We like active vacations and Disney has very little active stuff (aside from the pool that is always full), for us to do if there is more than one sea day. Grant it, I think with every experience we do our research and find out what are the "can't miss" on every trip or even boat. You'll definitely enjoy rci if you look at the things it has to offer. It's a good product for what they do well.  

 Our next four cruises that we are looking at are alaska with glacier bay, Bermuda, peru's amazon, and Fiji from Australia (not offered on Disney).  If I was going to pay the same for a Caribbean cruise on rci and Disney and we were taking the kids, I'd absolutely take dcl. The wholesome atmosphere and shows were great as long as the kids are prepared to not swim for most of the trip or skip a show in order to do so.  If dh and I alone, not a chance. (I probably wouldn't go on another Caribbean cruise with just dh when there are so many other places to go so that is moot). For the price of a Disney cruise for a week, my whole family could fly to Europe. That's where I start seeing less value. There are other experiences I'd rather drop 6k+ on than a cruise.  But I respect that everyone is different and it is worth it to some people. We all work hard for our money and deserve to enjoy it the way we'd like to.   

Cost is a factor. If it was going to cost you 4000$ pp to cruise dcl for 4 days would you still do it?  I wouldn't. There is some point (and it's different for everyone) where it's not worth the cost that may be offered.  But we are considering spending 4000$pp to cruise the amazon on a river boat for 4 days. Would I pay 7000$ for that same trip?  No way!

We've only taken the kids on Disney so far.  We are thinking of a completely new line since rci doesn't cruise to glacier bay either.  Not sure which one yet (just know we'd like a covered pool so we can swim if we want to).


----------



## choppee

this thread is deeply interesting to me...being in a family of five, cost is DEFINITELY a factor. going on a dcl would be a dream, but almost irresponsible for us. my hubby and i are only able to go in the summer months, and well, you know the costs! and spending $7000 on a four or five day cruise???? nah. if i can find a great (and i mean GREAT, folks) deal, i'll certainly go for it cause we have never cruised before and want to, but rc is looking like a plan for us. i would like to know if there are any out there that have sailed both with kids around the ages of mine (8,10, and 12) who were much happier on dcl than on the rc? or if the difference was negligible? i also want to hear more about rc's private island on labadee....it looks kinda sad and rocky to me! am i right or wrong? we are serious beach people, and a small, tired, rocky beach would be a major disappointment.


----------



## jahber

choppee said:


> this thread is deeply interesting to me...being in a family of five, cost is DEFINITELY a factor. going on a dcl would be a dream, but almost irresponsible for us. my hubby and i are only able to go in the summer months, and well, you know the costs! and spending $7000 on a four or five day cruise???? nah. if i can find a great (and i mean GREAT, folks) deal, i'll certainly go for it cause we have never cruised before and want to, but rc is looking like a plan for us. i would like to know if there are any out there that have sailed both with kids around the ages of mine (8,10, and 12) who were much happier on dcl than on the rc? or if the difference was negligible? i also want to hear more about rc's private island on labadee....it looks kinda sad and rocky to me! am i right or wrong? we are serious beach people, and a small, tired, rocky beach would be a major disappointment.



Personally we haven't tried RCCL yet, although my husband and 9yo daughter are quite eager to.  However, my sister-in-law has, several times. Her kids are 11, 12, and 12 (a girl and twin boy and girl). They've been sailing for a couple of years on RCCL after one DCL cruise. They could easily afford DCL with no problem, but the kids prefer RCCL and always have. They are active kids, participating in soccer, swimming, running, etc, so RCCL's offerings suit them. Ice skating, rock climbing, flow rider are all > than what DCL offers them. Plus it's cheaper, since they always get two rooms. Sharing a family stateroom on DCL with 3 preteens?  No thank you! 

My daughter is so looking forward to the activities on RCCL, but I'm holding back on a big cruise because she's tiny for a 9yo and there is a height requirement for the flow rider and a weight requirement for the zip line on the Allure. I'd rather wait until she can take advantage of these two, as they are priorities for her, but that could take a while. So I'll probably give it a year or so and then cave


----------



## Ofinn

Torontogal said:


> I am confused but why are the disboards promoting RC? Sorry, but nothing compares to DCL in my opinion. Am I missing something?



This dis boards is not owned by Disney. As far as I know they are run by a travel agency that sells other vacations besides Disney. I think they can promote whoever they want.


----------



## jmrothermel

choppee said:


> this thread is deeply interesting to me...being in a family of five, cost is DEFINITELY a factor. going on a dcl would be a dream, but almost irresponsible for us. my hubby and i are only able to go in the summer months, and well, you know the costs! and spending $7000 on a four or five day cruise???? nah. if i can find a great (and i mean GREAT, folks) deal, i'll certainly go for it cause we have never cruised before and want to, but rc is looking like a plan for us. i would like to know if there are any out there that have sailed both with kids around the ages of mine (8,10, and 12) who were much happier on dcl than on the rc? or if the difference was negligible? i also want to hear more about rc's private island on labadee....it looks kinda sad and rocky to me! am i right or wrong? we are serious beach people, and a small, tired, rocky beach would be a major disappointment.



Labadee is AMAZING.  It is not a small rocky beach at all!  Actually, it is quite the contrary.  It does have some rock walls (big boulder type) but for the sand is white and soft.  I'll see if I can post a pic quick


----------



## sayhello

Torontogal said:


> I am confused but why are the disboards promoting RC? Sorry, but nothing compares to DCL in my opinion. Am I missing something?


Yes!  You're missing the wonderful experiences that can be had on beautiful ships, in WAY more ports, for way less than DCL.  

Sayhello


----------



## bumbershoot

choppee said:


> i would like to know if there are any out there that have sailed both with kids around the ages of mine (8,10, and 12) who were much happier on dcl than on the rc? or if the difference was negligible? i also want to hear more about rc's private island on labadee....it looks kinda sad and rocky to me! am i right or wrong? we are serious beach people, and a small, tired, rocky beach would be a major disappointment.



Remember that Labadee isn't RCCL's only private spot.  They also have Cococay.

I'll let you know how my 9 year old son likes RCCL right around Feb 4th, OK?  That's when we'll be back and rested from a trip including a week-long cruise on Freedom.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

shopn24seven said:


> LOVE is board.  I have been researching cruise lines for a could months for an anticipated March 2015 voyage for myself and my 14 y/o daughter.  DCL is just out of my price comfort zone. I am sure it is very nice, though.  I really like itineraries from RCCL. I think they offer awesome activities for tweens/teens and I don't mean a get together to watch movies or have dinner.  We hope to depart from Texas.



My boys went to the Living Room (teen club) on the Allure a during our recent 7-night cruise.  They both really disliked it.  They said it was almost always a place to meet up, hardly ever a place to go for activities.  DS16 says they'd have stuff scheduled but never did any of it.  He said a minimum of a dozen times during the week he'd go in and see not the first counselor around.  He said you could tell when the counselors were absent because the club was complete chaos which he didn't like.  When counselors were present they kept to themselves chit chatting amongst themselves.  My DS17 hated the teen club and didn't go back after the 2nd day.  That's pretty much on-par for him, tho.  He generally doesn't connect with kids his age.  His brain and interests are just not in the same realm.  LOL!  DS17 says he never wants to sail RCI again but I think he'll get over that.  99% of the unhappy he had on the cruise was because older cousins were doing things he wasn't down with so now he's all upset with them...so personal/family junk.  In less than 3 months he'll be too old for DCL's Vibe, too, so he'll be in that in-between group of older teens/under-21s.  He needs to figure out his fun or he can just not go on cruises with us.  Right?


----------



## mdvlprof

msmayor said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Carnival Corporation is the owner of Carnival, Holland America, Cunard, Aida, P&O, Ibero, Costa, Princess and Seabourn lines.
> 
> Royal Caribbean International is the owner of Royal Caribbean, Pullmantur, Azamara and Celebrity.



thanks.  thought I was losing it....


----------



## Torontogal

msmayor said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Carnival Corporation is the owner of Carnival, Holland America, Cunard, Aida, P&O, Ibero, Costa, Princess and Seabourn lines.
> 
> Royal Caribbean International is the owner of Royal Caribbean, Pullmantur, Azamara and Celebrity.



Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Torontogal

Ofinn said:


> This dis boards is not owned by Disney. As far as I know they are run by a travel agency that sells other vacations besides Disney. I think they can promote whoever they want.



Didn't say the DIS should not promote them. Simply was inquiring as to why since this seems to be a fairly recent addition to the boards.


----------



## ilovetexas

bumbershoot said:


> Remember that Labadee isn't RCCL's only private spot.  They also have Cococay.



And CocoCay is nice!  Not as nice as Half Moon Cay, but still quite nice.


----------



## bumbershoot

Torontogal said:


> Didn't say the DIS should not promote them. Simply was inquiring as to why since this seems to be a fairly recent addition to the boards.



The moderator mentioned in the first thread on the forum that they had had many requests over a long period of time. I figure that plus DU booking RCCL cruises added up to a logical answer.


----------



## tmoret

I have cruised every year at least once if not more on RCI. I have had bad issues with other cruise lines and love the ships on RCI. I am always willing to help answer any questions anyone has on their ships and ports. I love the Oasis and Allure of the seas and have cruised them both many times so once again feel free to ask...


----------



## dunnhorn

KristieBennett said:


> I have recently returned from a seven night Eastern sailing on the Freedom of the Seas. If I can answer any questions for you, I would be glad to. I have sailed Disney 19 times, and this was my second Royal Caribbean.



Wow, I would be interested in hearing your perspective.  We have sailed DCL 3x and RCI once.


----------



## Fastpaks

Pete (the owner of the board and host of theDis podcast) addressed the addition to the board. He explained that he was receiving requests for it, his company (DU) does book them, and folks were looking at RCCL as a alternative to Disney. 

For me, I'm excited this board is here now. Personally, I can't justify a cruise with Disney anymore. They have certainly priced themselves out of our family. We have a cruise with DCL for later this year, but to be frank, if we can't go this year, I'm just going to cancel our resi. My son (10) didn't like the kids club, I was bored at night (I don't care for the shows), and although, I loved the service it wasn't with out some major flaws. I know several families that like to cruise RCCL and DCL. When DCL changed their OBB policy to 18 months to use their cruise or lose benefit, that was the last straw.


----------



## keishashadow

Torontogal said:


> I am confused but why are the disboards promoting RC? Sorry, but nothing compares to DCL in my opinion. *Am I missing something?*


 
yes, sailing RCCL is wonderful

Disney fans tend to be very loyal, especially those who have enjoyed DCL sailings.  There are so many posts on this board by those dismissing other lines outright based on anecdotal accounts or comparing one of the oldest ships against the DCL amenities.

If anything this will make it easier for those who do want to explore their options to find information to help them make an informed decision.


----------



## OKW Lover

As Pete (one of the boards and Dreams Unlimited owners) has said, the DIS Boards have decided to open a new forum for RCL because of interest.  To be sure they are also able to book RCL and hope DISBoarders will use them.  

We've sailed on both DCL (9 so far with 3 more booked) and RCL (3 so far with 2 booked) as well as Princess, NCL and (gulp) Carnival.  We really enjoy DCL.  We are Disney nuts but we also appreciate good customer service.  On RCL we recently did the Oasis and had a good time, but it was basically the same itinerary as we've done on DCL.  We liked some aspects of RCL, but disliked others.  

A couple of PP's have mentioned different itineraries as a reason to book RCL.  That's one of the reasons we have another RCL cruise booked - we are going to do an 18-night cruise from Sydney Australia to Honolulu in April.  Disney doesn't do that.  It will also be the longest cruise we've ever done.  Our previous longest is a 14-night Panama Canal cruise on DCL earlier this year.  

Depending on how this goes, we might sail again on RCL.  Possibly to Alaska.  So we will be following this board for a while.


----------



## Jerseylicious

Royal Caribbean and Carnival are in no way associated. Thank goodness!  lol (Nit a Carnival fan, but that's just me.)




choppee said:


> this thread is deeply interesting to me...being in a family of five, cost is DEFINITELY a factor. going on a dcl would be a dream, but almost irresponsible for us. my hubby and i are only able to go in the summer months, and well, you know the costs! and spending $7000 on a four or five day cruise???? nah. if i can find a great (and i mean GREAT, folks) deal, i'll certainly go for it cause we have never cruised before and want to, but rc is looking like a plan for us. i would like to know if there are any out there that have sailed both with kids around the ages of mine (8,10, and 12) who were much happier on dcl than on the rc? or if the difference was negligible? i also want to hear more about rc's private island on labadee....it looks kinda sad and rocky to me! am i right or wrong? we are serious beach people, and a small, tired, rocky beach would be a major disappointment.



Labadee is hands down, my FAVORITE place on this entire earth. It has MANY beaches, ranging from big waves, rocky, quiet, sandy, calm, and a kid's play area.  It has a small children's water play area, zip line, roller coaster-type ride, and three big places to eat their complimentary BBQ lunch. The landscape is absolutely paradise. I am TOTALLY a beach person (I live here at the Jersey Shore) and Labadee is most certainly one if the best beach days you'll experience.


----------



## jennyjinx3

KristieBennett said:


> I have recently returned from a seven night Eastern sailing on the Freedom of the Seas. If I can answer any questions for you, I would be glad to. I have sailed Disney 19 times, and this was my second Royal Caribbean.



Hi Kristie! I may be picking your brains soon about a RCL Alaska instead of DCL after all!


----------



## dpswift

ArmandXG said:


> I am currently dealing with RCCL, sending my parents and 1 sister on a Christmas cruise. If I had to rate RCCL based on their website and the on-line check in process, I would give them a low grade. DCL is MUCH easier to navigate!!!
> Based on how the ship (Enchantment of the Seas) looks, I would give high scores (based on pictures alone). If someone gave me a free cruise and I only had to choose between RCCL and Carnival... well, it would be RCCL hands down!!! But I don't think they are even close to DCL!
> Everyone always says that cost is a factor, but I find this untrue. DCL may be more expensive up front, but they are more inclusive in their food, activities and drinks (non-alcoholic). RCCL seems to nickle and dime you on everything. So far, setting things up for my parents, I've noticed there is a charge for soda packages, pay to play on the private island, and extra charges for all the restaurants except the MDR. So far, it seems like the cost is coming out about even! I would personally prefer to pay for everything up front and have free access to dining, snacks, etc. versus paying for something every time I turn around.
> I cannot judge on service yet, as my family is leaving in about 2 weeks. I am curious as to how they take care of my elderly parents, my father's mobility issues and my mother's food allergies. DCL was superb in this department and my parents were doted on by their dining servers and room host!
> So far, if someone asked me if I am pleased with RCCL at this time, I would say NO! I will stick with DCL for my own vacations.
> I also went through a travel agent, but she seems to be lacking in knowledge on RCCL and I am left to do most of the work myself. I know that has nothing to do with RCCL, but it has put a dark spot on the experience as a whole.
> Is there anything anyone can say to convince me otherwise? Have I put my parents in good hands? What does RCCL have or do better than DCL?



I am sure your parents will be fine.  DH and my parents went on the Enchantment a few years back and loved it.  It was before they were sailing out of Port Canareval so there were few children on board.  

We had an elderly man at our table who had just broken his arm.  Our server was wonderful with him.  MDR service is one area that we have found RCI exceeds DCL.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Summerl30 said:


> Disney has a charge for all their restaurants except the mdr too.



Please don't take this the wrong way, but I didn't get charged for eating at Cabana's, even though that isn't an MDR.  I do know you're talking about Palo and Remy.  Maybe I'm just not understanding where that comment was from...

To be honest, I am considering my next cruise to be with RCI, but I had 4 awesome Disney cruises.


----------



## holden

It's so interesting how people on these boards seem to be either pro Disney cruises or pro RCCL. I am a Disney lover (been to WDW over 20 times and doing an ABD this summer), but RCCL is our favorite for cruising.

RCCL's ships offer so much more!  Rock walls, ice skating, mini-golf, H2O zone, Aquatheater, and now bumper cars! Service is top notch and the ports are fun too. 

My kids were disappointed in our Disney cruise.  The service was wonderful.  The dinners were delicious!  But the ship amenities, lunch/breakfast, and staff run group activities were very disappointing. We are used to all that RCCL offers, and DCL just didn't come close.

I know there are many die-hard DCL lovers, but I'm not sure we would do DCL again.

I'm glad to see the RCCL boards here!


----------



## choppee

well, okay! that's helpful to know. i appreciate all the responses about the beach at labadee! i was really worried about that! good to know that we don't have to worry about the quality of the beach. we will keep royal caribbean as an option. anymore experiences/opinions about the beach is more than welcome! please keep them coming!


----------



## sayhello

choppee said:


> well, okay! that's helpful to know. i appreciate all the responses about the beach at labadee! i was really worried about that! good to know that we don't have to worry about the quality of the beach. we will keep royal caribbean as an option. anymore experiences/opinions about the beach is more than welcome! please keep them coming!


Here's a couple of pictures of the beach at CocoCay, which is RCCL's other private island.











Sayhello


----------



## DanInMN

We have only cruised twice, RCCL and Norwegian - so I can't compare with DCL.

RCCL Enchantment was incredible! The ship was so clean and new looking, perfect. The food and service were great, and the cost was a bargain.

The Norwegian Dream was okay, not great, not too bad. But the trip was very inexpensive. It didn't help that the cruise stopped at Progresso Mexico, which was a very impoverished slum with a horrible beach littered with nasty garbage, and Belize City which was a run down shadow of it's former British Colonial glory days. Somewhat interesting to me, but scary to my wife, daughter, and exchange student daughter.


----------



## Summerl30

Donald_Quackers said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I didn't get charged for eating at Cabana's, even though that isn't an MDR.  I do know you're talking about Palo and Remy.  Maybe I'm just not understanding where that comment was from...  To be honest, I am considering my next cruise to be with RCI, but I had 4 awesome Disney cruises.





Sorry.  I thought the buffet restaurant was a given it was free.  My point was that they are pretty similar in this regard, but they sell a different product.


----------



## Alsobrook

In addition to lots of comments already answering "why" I'll add this... while many people are lifelong Disney Cruisers, there appears to be a large group of folks who "outgrow" the Disney experience and/or prefer different destinations.  RCI is a leader in the family cruising industry, and it makes sense to have a place to discuss options, especially among those who know Disney like the back of their hand.


----------



## Golden Rose

We love both DCL and RCCL, and we've taken both our kids on both lines.  Both children (DS is 8 and DD just turned 3) prefer DCL.   DD does not really like to be away from home, and the only vacation we've ever taken that she loved so much that she wasn't asking to go home by the second night was our most recent cruise on DCL (last month.)  In fact, for days after it, she kept asking, "We go back on boat tomorrow?  Ok, very soon?"

DCL is great for young children.  Both my kids are big Disney fans, and DD is now in the princess phase, so DCL is our first choice right now, when all things are equal.  But all things are rarely equal.

For the first time in years, we don't currently have a cruise booked.  (We've got trips planned to California, Hawaii, and Florida, staying on Disney property at all destinations, so we're thinking we have sufficient Disney planned for the next year.)  We're seriously considering cruising with RCCL again for our next cruise.

Honestly, we think DCL has too many sailings out of Florida planned for the near future.  We care about itinerary and convenience.  For a Caribbean route (we've sailed the Caribbean a lot, and so have the kids,) certainly a Western Caribbean route, there is absolutely no way we're going to go to Florida when we have a perfectly good cruise port in Galveston, an hour from us.  We sailed with DCL twice when they were sailing out of Galveston.  If they'd stayed, we'd have sailed with them again.  If they ever come back, we'll sail with them again.  But while they're just sailing out of Florida, we'll sail with RCCL for the Caribbean. 

Don't get me wrong, we loved DCL and thought it was worth every penny.  We'll sail with them again.  But RCCL has some real strengths.  Their pools are less crowded; we much prefer RCCL's pool setups.  We love the ice show.  Some of their concierge benefits are actually far superior to DCLs, which matters to us.    (For example, RCCL has reserved seating areas for concierge guests in the theaters, and RCCL's concierges escort the concierge guests off the ship first at disembarkation.)

Both lines have great children's areas and activities.  (Our son actually prefers Celebrity's kid's club to either, however, as it is generally much less crowded and chaotic.)  Where DCL really shines is the activities that families can do together.  I love spending time with my kids on vacations, so I like that DCL has activities like the character drawing lessons.  

We've had great service on both RCCL and DCL.    We've had truly amazing serving teams in the MDRs on both lines.  (We really hated Anytime dining the one time we had it on RCCL, though.  We never seemed to get the same dining team, except the one team we thought was lousy on night 2 we got one other time, and they were still lousy.)  I do think we've found that DCL crew members generally display more happiness, and go out of their way a little more to make sure you have a magical time.

Anyway, we've sailed both lines in the last year and a half.  We plan to sail both lines in the future.  I'm happy to see discussion about RCCL on the disboards.  RCCL really is a valid option to consider for families, particularly those with older kids.  My kids strongly prefer DCL right now; the adults are equally happy with either line.  In fact, DH might be happier on a ship where standing in line for 2 hours to meet princesses isn't an option!


----------



## hgon76

Golden Rose said:


> We love both DCL and RCCL, and we've taken both our kids on both lines.  Both children (DS is 8 and DD just turned 3) prefer DCL.   Both lines have great children's areas and activities.  (Our son actually prefers Celebrity's kid's club to either, however, as it is generally much less crowded and chaotic.)


   Not to hijack this thread but I noticed you mentioned your son liked Celebrity's kids club. Celebrity is our 2nd option we're considering if not RCCL as I've heard great things about it. But this was from a couple without children. Are the club hours very limited? Is there other things for kids (Tweens/teens) on Celebrity like RCCL? ( stuff "like" the Rock climbing, or deck activities, etc)? Thanks!


----------



## Golden Rose

We absolutely love Celebrity.  Our son loves it as well.  (Our daughter hasn't sailed with them.)   I think it will appeal to a certain type of child, but it isn't nearly as focused on active family entertainment as RCCL. 

The Celebrity Eclipse has a grass lawn on deck, and we all enjoyed relaxing and playing in the grass.  The glass blowing workshop, next to the lawn, was absolutely fascinating.  One of the kids club activities was that the children designed a glass blown item, and the glass blowers chose a couple of the designs to execute.   We went to many glass blowing demonstrations, and were really fascinated to watch them work.

The kids club (Fun Factory) has (or at least had) more limited free hours than DCL.  If I remember correctly, you had to pay for off peak times (late nights and meal times, when we were on a couple of years ago), although we never did their late night parties.  They have more age group divisions that DCL does at this point, although we found that they would combine some age groups when there were fewer children on the sailing.  They had themed activities through the day, and the kids could either participate in the themed activity or do other things in the room.  DS loved the more intimate, less chaotic feel of the club.  It was an attractive space, but certainly nothing like the spectacularly themed DCL clubs.  

The pools never seemed nearly as crowded as the DCL pools.   There aren't the activity type pools you find on some lines, but for actual time swimming in the water, we found them to be superior.

There are no rock walls.  There are no ice rinks.  There are no tidal wave pools.  There are no pool slides.  They don't seem to be as geared to active cruising, if that makes sense.  There is a basketball court, and lots of activities, don't get me wrong.  But that doesn't feel like the focus.

There was lots of live music around the ship, all the time.  We loved it, but it doesn't matter to many people.  

We found the food on Celebrity to be superior to both the food on RCCL and DCL.  The main dining room was good, but the specialty restaurants really were, well, special.  Qsine remains unanimously our favorite restaurant at sea.  The food is fun and playful, and the meal makes for entertainment as well as nourishment, even for a child.  Our son is also a nut for crepes, and would eat at the Bistro on 5 for every meal if we were willing to pay the minimal upcharge constantly.

We found the entertainment to be much less child friendly. The production shows were more or less fine; some sexy costumes and song lyrics, but generally engaging enough to hold the attention.  The Cirque de Soleil style show with the aerialists particularly entertained all of us.  The other nights... lets just say, some evenings were not engaging for the adults in our party and not appropriate for the child.  We've had the same issue on RCCL sometimes.  DCL is the only line I feel really comfortable taking the kids every night.

Celebrity doesn't feel like the same sort of cruise.  Yes, there are children's and teen's activities, but on the whole, the ship seems to have a more sophisticated and cultured vibe.    Great wine progam, fun cooking classes, some great shows, and wonderful restaurants.  There are certainly children sailing on board and having a great time.  They apparently have a good teen program, as well, but we don't have a teen yet, so we haven't experienced it first hand.   I wouldn't hesitate to sail them again, but I can see how they wouldn't be the best choice for some types of vacationers.


----------



## gumbypee

Food is very subjective. I hated celebrities food-I lost six pounds on that cruise


----------



## msrlest8

I have been researching RCCL for quite some time now - and I am still completely lost with it all. I do not like their website at all.
Hopefully I can get some assistance from all of you:

* Which deck would you consider the loudest? In otherwords, I know on some cruise ships, experienced cruisers choose not to get a cabin on a certain deck because they can hear the pool pumps etc.  Does RCCL have this problem on "Any" of their ships?

* Is the Dreamworks characters worth the RCCL 'try' ?  I have a 5 year old and am wondering if he would enjoy it at all or if it is so sparce that it really doesn't even make a difference

* Is the food included?? I keep seeing something about dining plans but can't seem to find a price, which makes me think that food is not included.

* What type of drinks are included if any?

* Are the extra things included in the price such as the zip lining, ice skating, flow rider, rock climbing, inline skating etc

* Has anyone been on any of the RCCL ships with the ice skating?  Is this synthetic ice? or an actual rink?  Do we need to bring our own skates or are they rented on board?

* Have any of you done the concierge level? Other than the size of the rooms - is it worth the price difference?

Sorry for all of the questions, but their website is sooooo frustrating.  And to call their phone line, I'm just going to get a representative of the company trying to 'sell' me on anything.  I want the Truth! And I know I can rely on my fellow DIS board members for that!

Thanks in advance (soooo much!)


----------



## bumbershoot

msrlest8 said:


> I have been researching RCCL for quite some time now - and I am still completely lost with it all. I do not like their website at all.
> Hopefully I can get some assistance from all of you:
> 
> * Which deck would you consider the loudest? In otherwords, I know on some cruise ships, experienced cruisers choose not to get a cabin on a certain deck because they can hear the pool pumps etc.  Does RCCL have this problem on "Any" of their ships?
> 
> * Is the Dreamworks characters worth the RCCL 'try' ?  I have a 5 year old and am wondering if he would enjoy it at all or if it is so sparce that it really doesn't even make a difference
> 
> * Is the food included?? I keep seeing something about dining plans but can't seem to find a price, which makes me think that food is not included.
> 
> * What type of drinks are included if any?
> 
> * Are the extra things included in the price such as the zip lining, ice skating, flow rider, rock climbing, inline skating etc
> 
> * Has anyone been on any of the RCCL ships with the ice skating?  Is this synthetic ice? or an actual rink?  Do we need to bring our own skates or are they rented on board?
> 
> * Have any of you done the concierge level? Other than the size of the rooms - is it worth the price difference?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions, but their website is sooooo frustrating.  And to call their phone line, I'm just going to get a representative of the company trying to 'sell' me on anything.  I want the Truth! And I know I can rely on my fellow DIS board members for that!
> 
> Thanks in advance (soooo much!)



I have found the phone reps to be fabulous. Could be biased because they are just down the road from me. 

Quite a lot of food is included just like on Disney. Where have you read about dining plans? You might be reading about the specialty dining places. That's like palo and remy. They are extra. 

Soda isn't included. Nor is booze. But you can select from a variety of packages. 

Rock wall is included. As far as I know skating is too but I might be wrong. I'm 100% sure you get skates onboard but i don't know the rental cost. 

You get concierge if you are in a suite above the junior suite level. It's not a category like disney has. 

We have two character breakfasts booked on freedom in a couple weeks. Pretty excited!  They are included, no extra cost, but you do make a reservation. Don't know if my guy would have appreciated the dreamworks characters at 5 but yours might. Depends on what movies he has seen I suppose.


----------



## msrlest8

Thank you for your answers! I appreciate them very much.


----------



## DWJoshua

Personally, I am so happy the Dis added this board.  We've been sailing on RCI ships for years and absolutely love them.  For us, the price and departure port options are the key (well...and the casinos!).  We've found some amazing deals on RCI sailings that would never be possible on DCL.  I'm sure DCL is great, but it's just too much for us right now.

We've been on the Explorer several times (it departs from New Jersey, which is super convenient for us) and just recently sailed on the Freedom.  Both ships are fantastic.  The customer service we've received has been outstanding - right on par with my disney experiences at WDW.  

With regard to the dining issue - I think we're trying to compare two very different dining "systems."  DCL rotates through various dining rooms, while RCI uses a large main dining room with a rotating menu.  Both also have specialty restaurants that cost extra.  I haven't had a single meal on a RCI ship that wasn't excellent - honestly.  

Our wait staff have always taken the time to listen to our special requests and try to make our experience on-board extra special.  For example, on one ship, we were seated with an older couple that really loved this shrimp dish that was on the menu during our first dinner.  So much so that they asked for it the next night.  I assumed this was totally impossible, since the kitchen would be set up for a different menu.  A short while later, our waiter came out with two fresh helpings of the dish and without even being asked, offered it every night for the rest of our 9 night cruise. 

RCI is also in the middle of/wrapping up a complete overhaul of all of their "older" ships.  They've brought a lot of the concepts from the newer ships to the older ships, keeping things fresh and new.  

That felt a little bit like a sales pitch...anyway, my point is that people should keep an open mind.  Disney isn't the only company that has the customer service thing figured out!


----------



## msrlest8

I hear many great things about the customer service with RCCL  -  that's exactly why we are looking into it so thoroughly.
I love hearing about all of the great reviews and exciting things that people love about RCCL so keep em' coming.


----------



## Golden Rose

We always sail concierge, both on DCL and RCCL, so I'm happy to provide comparisons if you're interested.

RCCL's setup is more like the newer DCL ships in that there is an actual concierge lounge, where you will find your concierges at certain hours (and bartenders during happy hour.)  There are free drinks (alcoholic beverages and sodas) during happy hour, as well as assorted appetizers, both hot and cold.  Some of the RCCL's concierge lounges double as the Diamond Lounges (RCCL's frequent cruiser program), some are just concierge lounges.  The ones that double as the diamond lounges can get very crowded during happy hour.   The lounge doors require a keycard for an appropriate room (or cruiser type, as diamond + may have access.)  In my experience, the lounges seem to have snacks often through the day (continental breakfast in the morning, cookies in the afternoon, and serious appetizers at dinner time.)   There is a coffee machine in the lounge that is always available; we thought it served the best coffee on the ships.

My favorite RCCL concierge perk that I really miss on DCL is that there is reserved seating for the shows for concierge guests.  It is not the best seating in the house, but it is held open for concierge guests until something like 5 or 10 minutes before the show, so you can be secure you'll have decent seats without showing up way in advance.   We loved this, and used it constantly for the main theater shows.  We also got guaranteed seating in the ice skating shows.  The ice skating shows are absolutely amazing, and remain some of the best entertainment on the sea (in the opinion of everyone in our family.  Oh, except the 3 year old, because well, no princesses.   )

Another RCCL perk we've liked a lot was that for your final disembarkation, the concierge would gather the group of concierge guests who were ready early, and escort them off the ship first.  The kept you from getting stuck in the long customs line that could sometimes develop.  

As far as meals go, we got our choice of times at all the specialty restaurants.  (This was also true concierge on DCL.) The full dining room menu is available for room service.  (Also true on DCL.)  There is a reserved area for breakfast and lunch for concierge guests, so even when we were grabbing a quick bite, we didn't have to search for a table.

We've found the service on RCCL to be great sometimes, and terrible sometimes.  We had a really bad experience with a terrible wait team when we did anytime dining, and we got them twice.  We hated anytime dining, in part because of them.   We'd had such good wait teams on other cruises that the differences were very obvious.  On RCCL, we've had teams who learned our drink preferences by the second night, and had them all waiting for us when we arrived at our table for almost the entirety of the cruise.  We've had teams who made sure our toddler or young child had food or snacks waiting for us when we arrived.  (We've traveled extensively with very young children, so these things really mattered to us - DS's first cruise was at 8 months, DD's was at 14 months.)  We've had teams figure out my DH or DM's favorite dessert, and bring them one almost every night in addition to whatever they actually ordered.  

 We've also had great experiences on DCL.  Our most interesting experience in the MDR on DCL was that we observed the table next to us getting gorgeous, obviously freshly cooked Indian vegetarian food night after night, and we commented to our team that we thought it looked and smelled delicious.  The next night, they brought us several specially cooked Indian dishes, a mix of vegetarian and non-vegetarian options.  We were blown away.  (A couple of the dishes were some of the best we had on the cruise, even eating Palo meals multiple times.)

As far as what is included, with any cruise, doesn't matter what cruiseline or what cabin type, your basic meals are included.  Almost all lines (including both RCCL and DCL) will have both a main dining room (MDR) option and a buffet option, as well as various quick service places that have things like pizza or hot dogs.  DCL is unique in the fact that their main dining room is actually 3 smaller dining rooms that you rotate through, each with different decor and a different feel.  Almost all lines these days (again, including both)  also have specialty restaurants that you can pay extra to go to.  The real difference here is that food in the MDRs is prepared in bulk, so it like eating at a nice banquet.   It is mass produced.  In the specialty restaurants, your food is generally cooked to order.   This does generally make for higher quality of food in the specialty restaurants.  Some people consider the extra nudge in quality worth it, others don't.  In the main dining room, depending on the size of your party, you may be seated with other travelers.  Unless you're in concierge; concierge guests get their own table, generally, unless they request otherwise.    In specialty restaurants, you will be seated at your own table, unless you are attending a special program, such as a wine dinner or visiting chef dinner, in which case everyone may be at a single large table.

As far as drinks go, most lines have tea and coffee included, and often juice at breakfast (but not fresh squeezed juice; that's extra.)  Coffee drinks are usually available for purchase these days from a coffee bar.  Disney includes soda from the beverage station.   (Cans are still extra.)  Other lines charge for each soda, or you can purchase a soda card.  

Small snacks are generally available around the ship and at the coffee bar, but some (such as premium ice cream or cupcakes) may be an additional charge.  You can usually grab things like pizza and burgers for free through most of the day, as well.  (RCCL ships also often have a johnny rockets on the ship these days, which charges both a fee to eat there AND an additional fee for the milkshakes.)  Sometimes they offer some of the dishes from the specialty restaurants in the main dining room for a small upcharge, as well. 

Anyway, all you can eat is definitely included.  You can expand your options by spending extra money.

Entertainment is also included on the ships.  This can include movies, variety acts, classes, production shows, and lounges.   Bingo and, on RCCL, traditional gambling, costs you extra.  Shore excursions cost extra.  (You can get off the ship on your own and grab a taxi or book excursions independently if you want.)   On RCCL ships that have them, flowriders, zip lines, ice skating (they provide the skates), mini golf and rock walls are included in your fare. 

We haven't done the Dreamworks experiences, so I can't speak to them.

Hope some of this is helpful!


----------



## msrlest8

Wow GoldenRose.... you're hired!

Thank you so much for touching every last bit of my questions in extreme detail. That was an absolutely awesome read! I enjoyed it thoroughly and will be able to discuss with my husband at length (acting like I know it all! LOL)

Hope you don't mind if I use you as my official "go to" RCCL advisor! LOL


----------



## mwins78

I'm considering a royal Caribbean cruise allure of the seas. It looks like a fantastic ship my question is because it's so big how do u keep in contact with your party I've been on three Disney cruises and one carnival (I erased the carnival from my memory bank first cruise I ever took and it was so bad I did not want to cruise again until I did Disney)anyways...are there phones like Disney so everyone can contact each other????

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## woody73

msrlest8 said:


> * Is the food included?? I keep seeing something about dining plans but can't seem to find a price, which makes me think that food is not included.


Included food is available 24/7, including breakfast, lunch and dinner.  You could go an entire cruise on RCI without paying extra for food.



msrlest8 said:


> * Has anyone been on any of the RCCL ships with the ice skating?  Is this synthetic ice? or an actual rink?  Do we need to bring our own skates or are they rented on board?


It's real ice in an actual rink.  Skates are provided free of charge, as are helmets, and pads.  You may BYO if you like.

Woody


----------



## karmacats

msrlest8 said:


> I have been researching RCCL for quite some time now - and I am still completely lost with it all. I do not like their website at all.
> Royal's website is notoriously awful!
> 
> Hopefully I can get some assistance from all of you:
> 
> * Which deck would you consider the loudest? In otherwords, I know on some cruise ships, experienced cruisers choose not to get a cabin on a certain deck because they can hear the pool pumps etc.  Does RCCL have this problem on "Any" of their ships?
> I've never heard of issues with pool pumps and the like, but their buffet (The Windjammer) is often on a top deck, so i'd avoid the rooms under that unless you want to hear chairs scraping.  In general, I try not to get a room with any public spaces above it.  I've also heard the rooms directly above the clubs can be loud.  DH and I had a room on Liberty of the Seas directly above the main dining room and did not hear a peep.
> 
> * Is the Dreamworks characters worth the RCCL 'try' ?  I have a 5 year old and am wondering if he would enjoy it at all or if it is so sparce that it really doesn't even make a difference.
> There are tons of chances for character interactions.  Many ships have a free character breakfast, and a dreamworks parade.  There are scheduled meeting and photo times like on Disney. Sometimes the characters randomly show up - DH and I went to see Puss in Boots in the 3D theater on Liberty and Puss was outside the entrance taking pictures with guests.
> 
> * Is the food included?? I keep seeing something about dining plans but can't seem to find a price, which makes me think that food is not included.
> Like Disney, food in the main dining room is included, as are many snack venues.  There are also specialty restaurants equivalent to Remy and Palo that have an upcharge, anywhere from $5 to over $100 (most are $30 or so).  There aren't any dining plans, though Oasis and Allure have a "central park dining package" which includes three of the restaurants in the central park area for a set price.
> 
> * What type of drinks are included if any?
> Iced tea and lemonade and tap water.  I think some juice from the iced tea/lemonade machines in the morning (I'm never awake for breakfast, so don't really remember), and tea and i think regular ol' coffee in the cafe.  If that's not enough, you can purchase a soda card for $6.50/day, a non-alcohol package (includes frozen mocktails) for $20/day, or numerous alcohol packages that range in price.
> 
> 
> * Are the extra things included in the price such as the zip lining, ice skating, flow rider, rock climbing, inline skating etc
> All of those things are included.
> 
> * Has anyone been on any of the RCCL ships with the ice skating?  Is this synthetic ice? or an actual rink?  Do we need to bring our own skates or are they rented on board?
> It's an actual rink.  You can rent skates on board.  I've read different things about whether royal will let you bring your own skates, so I'm no help there!
> 
> * Have any of you done the concierge level? Other than the size of the rooms - is it worth the price difference?
> We've done concierge on Disney Dream and were spoiled rotten.  We have a Crown Loft Suite on our Allure cruise next month which will be our first time concierge level on Royal.  So far, I'm not impressed - no shoreside concierge, no welcome email/letter from the concierge, no opportunity to make requests or reservations yet.  However, the room looks phenomenal, so I'm looking forward to that.
> Sorry for all of the questions, but their website is sooooo frustrating.  And to call their phone line, I'm just going to get a representative of the company trying to 'sell' me on anything.  I want the Truth! And I know I can rely on my fellow DIS board members for that!
> 
> Thanks in advance (soooo much!)



Tried to answer above.  We've been on 3 royal cruises (2 on liberty and 1 on oasis), and have 3 more scheduled next year, and have been on 2 disney cruises with 2 more scheduled next year (B2Bs).  Hope this helps!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

mwins78 said:


> I'm considering a royal Caribbean cruise allure of the seas. It looks like a fantastic ship my question is because it's so big how do u keep in contact with your party I've been on three Disney cruises and one carnival (I erased the carnival from my memory bank first cruise I ever took and it was so bad I did not want to cruise again until I did Disney)anyways...are there phones like Disney so everyone can contact each other????  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



They have some phones at Guest Services you can rent for a fee.  I hear they go quickly on embarkation day and I've read mixed reviews as to how well they actually work.  We have 2 teenage sons so the communication was a real challenge.  We put magnetic dry erase boards on our 2 stateroom doors, kept extra keys to each other's rooms inside our stateroom doors, and had sticky notes to leave notes on our mirrors.  My oldest disliked the teen club so he spent a lot of time kicking around with us anyway.  Our youngest was the biggest challenge.  We just set times to meet up and left him notes with times of required places to be like dinners, shows, etc.  The curfew for the teens is much stricter on RCI so he didn't stay out until the wee hours like he normally does on DCL.  We didn't have much issues with getting him out of bed to go ashore as a result.  Yay!


----------



## d3boyz

Torontogal said:


> I guess I am a Disney snob. I have sailed on Carnival & had a horrible experience. Their customer service was terrible. I realize that Carnival & RCI are different lines but many do not know that thy are both owned by the same firm.
> 
> Thanks for your posts!



My husband and I are trying to NOT be DCL snobs (we've sailed 7 times on Disney and once with NatGeo) ... and are sailing with RCCL in less than a week!  We are going without our sons (a first for us), and are anxious (and maybe a little apprehensive) to see what it will be like for us!  We have some friends that will be going with us, so it should be a hoot!

Deb


----------



## spel

holden said:


> It's so interesting how people on these boards seem to be either pro Disney cruises or pro RCCL. I am a Disney lover (been to WDW over 20 times and doing an ABD this summer), but RCCL is our favorite for cruising.  RCCL's ships offer so much more!  Rock walls, ice skating, mini-golf, H2O zone, Aquatheater, and now bumper cars! Service is top notch and the ports are fun too.  My kids were disappointed in our Disney cruise.  The service was wonderful.  The dinners were delicious!  But the ship amenities, lunch/breakfast, and staff run group activities were very disappointing. We are used to all that RCCL offers, and DCL just didn't come close.  I know there are many die-hard DCL lovers, but I'm not sure we would do DCL again.  I'm glad to see the RCCL boards here!



How did your kids like the kids club on RCCL?


----------



## vinotinto

We are fairly new to cruising.  We've taken one RCCL and one DCL cruise.  They were very comparable.  

- Ship- Dream had the aqueduct and midship detective, but RCCL had the rock climbing wall, which is still to this date my son's favorite feature at sea.

- kids clubs - the facilities at Disney were impressive- much larger and elaborate.   But the kids club at RCCL was less crowded and less chaotic and it took much less time to sign the kids in and out.  There was usually a long line at DCL.  Also, RCCL would take the kids to eat at the buffet; eat ice cream.  DCL brought in tiny sandwiches at lunch, neither of my kids wanted that, they wanted real food.  We picked them up and took them to Cabanas.

- beverages - DCL has free soda, but RCCL had free lemonade and mango water (delicious!).

- itineraries - better itineraries on RCCL, with more interesting stops and choices.  We went to Tortola, which is gorgeous, Dominica and st. Kitts.  And want to return to all 3.

- shows - I'm partial to Disney.  Love the Disney music.  Love the Disney first run movies.

- food- we all thought food was much better on RCCL.  It seemed less mass-produced and we were allowed both, soup and appetizer.  At DCL, I asked about getting soup and app, and was told I had to choose one.  We felt more rushed in the DCL dining rooms too.  And the room service menu was skimpier on DCL than RCCL.  Changing menus had more/better choices on RCCL.

- activities - the wine tasting at DCL was great!  Also, the adults-only areas were less crowded in DCL than RCCL.  

We would be happy sailing either in the future.  We'll go with the lower priced one/better itinerary.  I have a placeholder cruise in DCL booked and I am waiting for the April-June 2015 itineraries.


----------



## debsters41

Wow, I have never been told I could not have something on a menu on DCL.... choose one?    When I wasn't crazy about any of the main dishes my serving team suggested getting all of the appetizers and soups and salads!


----------



## OKW Lover

vinotinto said:


> - food- we all thought food was much better on RCCL.  It seemed less mass-produced and we were allowed both, soup and appetizer.  At DCL, I asked about getting soup and app, and was told I had to choose one.



Wow, that's never happened to us in 9 DCL cruises.  They have always been very accommodating, to the point of bringing more than one main course when we couldn't decide.


----------



## NancyIL

sayhello said:


> Yes!  You're missing the wonderful experiences that can be had on beautiful ships, in WAY more ports, for way less than DCL.
> 
> Sayhello



Well said!  I have sailed on 10 RCI cruises to the Bahamas, Caribbean (western, eastern, and southern), CA  Coastal, Mexican Riviera, Canada, Baltic, Norway, and  Transatlantic. I have another RCI Baltic cruise booked for June on Legend of the Seas - an older and smaller ship, but with a fabulous itinerary and great price. 

My 5 Disney cruises were booked for the Disney ship experience, and not the itinerary. Although DCL has had some  great itineraries, and appears to be planning some Baltic and Norway  cruises for  summer 2015 - their good itineraries usually cost a LOT more than I am willing to pay. 

 I returned home tonight from a month and a half in Australia and New Zealand. That trip began in January with a 14-night Celebrity Solstice cruise from Sydney to Auckland @  $1,549 pp plus taxes for the least expensive inside cabin - a terrific value.  If DCL were to offer that cruise, I have no doubt they would charge at least double!


----------



## woody73

NancyIL said:


> . . . If DCL were to offer that cruise, I have no doubt they would charge at least double!


We went to the Baltics and St Petersburg on RCI in 2010, the same season that DCL went.

We paid one third of what DCL was charging (2A in an OV).

Woody


----------



## Pumpkin meme

http://www.www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50841171

although we are trying a B2B with Disney Dream in concierge this september..will be interested to see the differences...

RCCL is value for your $$$$ IMO.


----------



## rammh

This will be our first time cruising but when we compared DCL to RCCL for the (basically) exact itinerary; port canaveral, private island, Nassau, at sea, the DCL was double the price for the same room (balcony). We are going over spring break so I get that is an expensive time. However, I am right now trying to convince my friend and her BF to join us and with the last minute deals (we set sail one week from tomorrow) they could get an inside room for $473 total. Thats about $50 per day each! 
We are on a small ship, Enchantment of the Seas, but since this is our first cruise we figured we would have no idea what we were missing   I LOVE WDW and the Disney vibe, but I couldn't justify paying double, and it was double!!  
It will be interesting to see if we love cruising or not.


----------



## Jerseylicious

rammh said:


> This will be our first time cruising but when we compared DCL to RCCL for the (basically) exact itinerary; port canaveral, private island, Nassau, at sea, the DCL was double the price for the same room (balcony). We are going over spring break so I get that is an expensive time. However, I am right now trying to convince my friend and her BF to join us and with the last minute deals (we set sail one week from tomorrow) they could get an inside room for $473 total. Thats about $50 per day each! We are on a small ship, Enchantment of the Seas, but since this is our first cruise we figured we would have no idea what we were missing   I LOVE WDW and the Disney vibe, but I couldn't justify paying double, and it was double!! It will be interesting to see if we love cruising or not.



Just remember that Enchantment is one of RCI's smaller ships. It is still, however, gorgeous!  But it won't have the little intricacies that the DCL ships have. But, half the price will be so worth it!!!  I absolutely loved the intimate experience on Enchantment. I wish I could've jumped on that great deal they had!

Oops, I just realized this is an older post lol. So, what did you think??


----------



## holula

My husband just finished a cruise on Enchantment. He paid $500 for two people in an inside. He said that the entertainment was not as good at DCL but it was MUCH better value for money, and that Enchantment was a really beautiful ship. I was concerned that he wouldn't like it. We both love Disney.mi think on the large ships that the entertainment will be just as good as DCL.

We are sailing in January on Enchantment too. It was half the price of the Dream. Royal is definitely in our future.


----------



## Donut23

Labadee is hands down said:


> Something I like about Labadee actually has nothing to do with the lovely beaches or yummy BBQ
> ashore.
> 
> Labadee is on the North side of Haiti.  Royal built a substantial pier there years ago to accommodate up to their Oasis class ships.
> 
> For many months after the earthquake in Haiti you could watch your ship offload pallets of relief supplies.  I think we counted something crazy like 32 pallets of bottled water and supplies from our ship alone.
> 
> On a later cruise we were told they had just opened the brand new school Royal had built for the children of the Labadee staff.
> 
> Now I am going to admit we are Royal Caribbean loyalists-married on the Radiance of the Seas in Alaska.  However, these corporate acts of good will were not forced down our throat with lots of PR onboard.  We had to ask around to find out.  Royal Caribbean was just doing it.
> 
> Sometimes even corporate America just does the right thing.


----------



## Sandyagarcia

We have only sailed. Disney but we will be trying RCI this July...
Cannot wait till we go. I am not going to compare as it it may ruin my vacation. I heard great things about RCI. We just have to go with the flow and I know we will enjoy our vacation......open mind people!!!


----------



## CMDTA

I ran into an almost comical comparison when it comes to price.

Last time I looked at a normal balcony on Disney.  Who wants to guess what I got on RC for a combined 500 less?

A Grand Suite with concierge.

I could not justify picking DCL over RC.  Not only was RC far less, I got a LOT more.


----------



## JohnDS

CMDTA said:


> I ran into an almost comical comparison when it comes to price.
> 
> Last time I looked at a normal balcony on Disney.  Who wants to guess what I got on RC for a combined 500 less?
> 
> A Grand Suite with concierge.
> 
> I could not justify picking DCL over RC.  Not only was RC far less, I got a LOT more.



We're upgrading to a balcony on RCI on Oasis from a ocean view Disney Fantasy, prepaying tips this time and still coming in about $1500 less than DCL.


----------



## StephC1217

Price.  We are going on our second and probably last DCL cruise in June.  We are looking at Royal Caribbean for next year.  For the same itinerary during the same time frame (summer), we will be saving almost $3000 on Royal Caribbean.  Even with some up costs, there is no way that we will be spending $3000 on soda and a couple of restaurants (especially since we pay extra for Palo dinner and brunch too).  We can still eat in many places on Royal Caribbean for free.  With the money we are saving, we can add on some days at WDW beforehand and extend our 7 day vacation into 11 days and STILL save about $500.  If they were the same price, I would choose DCL but at some point, I have to draw the line with Disney's prices.

Also, Royal Caribbean is giving us so many more options with itineraries- I can only go to Grand Cayman and Cozumel so many times.


----------



## BamaGuy44

JohnDS said:


> We're upgrading to a balcony on RCI on Oasis from a ocean view Disney Fantasy, prepaying tips this time and still coming in about $1500 less than DCL.



Same for my family of 3. Same week, 7 day western Caribbean, May 2015:

Fantasy Oceanview 8B: $5,100

Freedom of the Seas Superior Balcony: $3,200

And the "nickel and dime" thing is way overblown. If the 3 of us want unlimited soda for the week it's $136, so call the RCI price 3,336. and we can get it from any bar or food service place on the ship, along with the cool freestyle machines, not just one drink station.

Other than that I don't know what RCI charges extra for that DCL doesn't. Alcohol, premium restaurants, specialty coffee, excursions, etc are extra on both lines.


----------



## tidefan

We are cruising on Serenade of the Seas out of NOLA for a 7-nt Western on Thanksgiving week in an E1 Balcony for the 3 of us for $2,350 after fares, fees, and taxes...

That being said, we are looking at an Eastern over Spring Break next year, but are leaning towards the Regal Princess...


----------



## BamaGuy44

tidefan said:


> We are cruising on Serenade of the Seas out of NOLA for a 7-nt Western on Thanksgiving week in an E1 Balcony for the 3 of us for $2,350 after fares, fees, and taxes...
> 
> That being said, we are looking at an Eastern over Spring Break next year, but are leaning towards the Regal Princess...



Just curious since you're in Bham like me...Are you guys driving to NOLA the day of the cruise? We thought about doing that, since we could save some $$ by not needing a hotel the night before the cruise, etc


----------



## tidefan

BamaGuy44 said:


> Just curious since you're in Bham like me...Are you guys driving to NOLA the day of the cruise? We thought about doing that, since we could save some $$ by not needing a hotel the night before the cruise, etc



Yep. We are driving. Mainly because we are heading straight to Tuscaloosa for the Iron Bowl as soon as we get off of the ship...


----------



## tidefan

Also meant to mention that we will drive down Friday night before the cruise and stay 1-nt in NO...


----------



## mareed

We're also trying RC based on price and recommendation from many people including those on my last Disney cruise.  

For 2 adults in June, 7 nights on DCL Fantasy was over $5,000 for interior cabin.  7 nights RC Navigator of the Seas interior virtual balcony was a little over $2,000.  And we can drive 30 minutes to Galveston instead of flying to FL, so huge savings for us!

Disney got me hooked when they came to Galveston, but I'm perfectly willing to try my other cruise options within driving distance and discover if it's cruising that I love and not just DCL cruising!


----------



## Jerseylicious

So how did everyone enjoy their cruises on Royal??

We are under 3 weeks away from our cruise on Quantum. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## mwins78

My first rccl vacation in 3 days  I can't wait 3 previous cruises were on dcl looking froward to something different

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Bookwood

I've cruised both Disney (Fantasy and Wonder) and RCCI (Freedom) , I've enjoyed both experiences.  Dining and Cabin attendants were first rate on both.  My BIL who was not excited about cruising but doing it because his wife wanted too (I have very smart SIL's LOL) is now trying to arrange another family cruise on Freedom the summer of 2016.  We chose Freedom of the Seas, for our extended family (totaling 14 from ages 13- 59)  because we had cruised on her before and thought she had the experience all would enjoy (some of the rest of the family just aren't Disney people).  I love Disney Cruises and am looking forward to the Panama Canal again in 2015, I don't feel I'm missing anything with Royal Caribbean, and it's usually cheaper.


----------



## mareed

I enjoyed my RC cruise enough that I have 3 more booked for 2015!   

I'll still cruise with Disney when they have a decent price or perhaps for something special like Panama Canal someday, but for the huge cost savings at the times I've compared, RC is a perfectly acceptable alternative.


----------



## Jerseylicious

mwins78 said:


> My first rccl vacation in 3 days  I can't wait 3 previous cruises were on dcl looking froward to something different  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



What ship are you going on?


----------



## Jerseylicious

Bookwood said:


> I've cruised both Disney (Fantasy and Wonder) and RCCI (Freedom) , I've enjoyed both experiences.  Dining and Cabin attendants were first rate on both.  My BIL who was not excited about cruising but doing it because his wife wanted too (I have very smart SIL's LOL) is now trying to arrange another family cruise on Freedom the summer of 2016.  We chose Freedom of the Seas, for our extended family (totaling 14 from ages 13- 59)  because we had cruised on her before and thought she had the experience all would enjoy (some of the rest of the family just aren't Disney people).  I love Disney Cruises and am looking forward to the Panama Canal again in 2015, I don't feel I'm missing anything with Royal Caribbean, and it's usually cheaper.



I love the freedom class ships. After quantum leaves here in New Jersey this coming spring, we will be getting liberty of the seas for about six months or so. I would love to go back on liberty, I was on her twice and it is one of my absolute favorite ships ever!


----------



## Jerseylicious

mareed said:


> I enjoyed my RC cruise enough that I have 3 more booked for 2015!    I'll still cruise with Disney when they have a decent price or perhaps for something special like Panama Canal someday, but for the huge cost savings at the times I've compared, RC is a perfectly acceptable alternative.



3 for 2015?!?!?! WOW!!! lol What ships and where?


----------



## mwins78

mwins78 said:


> My first rccl vacation in 3 days  I can't wait 3 previous cruises were on dcl looking froward to something different  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




Freedom of the seas

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mareed

Jerseylicious said:


> 3 for 2015?!?!?! WOW!!! lol What ships and where?



All out of Galveston, but each cruise is with a different group of people so will be a very different experience.  2 on Navigator and 1 on Liberty which arrives Nov. 2015.


----------



## Jerseylicious

mareed said:


> All out of Galveston, but each cruise is with a different group of people so will be a very different experience.  2 on Navigator and 1 on Liberty which arrives Nov. 2015.



Nice!!   Liberty is my second favorite ship after Explorer.  I love the Freedom and Voyager classes of ships the best.  We are getting Liberty coming this Spring until you get her next November.  I would LOVE to book a cruise on her in that short period of time, but not sure we'll have the funds after Quantum next month lol


----------

